# Special Thoughts and Prayers for Danak



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dana~ Tori and I are sending special thoughts, prayers, ear-lickies (from Tori) and hugs (from me) for your knee surgery. Heal quickly, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Speedy healing Dana!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dana- get well quick! Gotta have that knee ready for National- with all the forum members going there may be long lines at the bar!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Dana!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Ya-ya I am thinking about you this morning...I know all will be just fine.....you are too spunky!!! I will look forward to racing you to the bar at Nationals!!! I love you Ya-Ya!!! Hugs!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope you will recover quickly from your surgery Dana!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope all goes well ..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dana, I didn't even know you were having knee surgery tomorrow!! Does that mean you won't be at Elayne's on Sun?? LOL.
All kidding aside, my prayers are with you. I'm here if you need ANYTHING!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are sending good vibes for a quick recovery Dana.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys Dana's sister just called and she said that she is out and in recovery. She should be home thursday!!! Gotta run just wanted to update you all!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: YEAH!!!!! Get well soon! :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Get well soon Dana! Hope it's a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish you a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure hope all goes well, Dana. They will have you up and moving...it's amazing! God Bless!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just recieved a text awhile ago and she said that she is in a private room resting!!! I am sure she misses her havs but will be excited to see them when she gets home!!! Love ya Ya ya!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dana- Wishing you a quick recovery!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope it all goes well and you heal quickly!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you for the updates Megan and please let her know I am thinking of her!

Dana, take it easy as much as you can, because before you know it, they'll have you up doing laps in the halls of the hospital!
Thinking all good thoughts for you and wishing you well!

Beverly


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

dana, i am wishing you a quick recovery and we will all miss you on sunday. judy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just spoke to Dana and she's in great spirits! She said this surgery was much easier than the other knee and she will be home Thurs or Fri. Seriously, she sounded great!!!
Carole


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

So glad that is over with, Dana. We will miss you on Sunday. Heal well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not surprised to read that Dana sounds great. You have such an amazing spirit about you, Dana, and I know you will recover well and quickly. My thoughts have been with you the past few days and I can't wait to hear from you. ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a joy to read she's doing so well! 

Debra~ Did you see the play date has been changed to March 1st due to the rain that's forecast for the weekend? 

So, Dana it looks like you will be able to join us after all! :clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy to hear that Dana is doing well! Hope the recovery goes quickly.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dana - do I really need to say anything here  I said it all to you on Monday!!! Megan was texting me all day with updates!! 
So glad it went well - and can't wait to see you running around the ring at nationals - maybe we should find a rescue that you can take around the ring!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Get well soon, Dana! Glad the surgery went well!
Gina


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Dana, I didn't even know you were having knee surgery tomorrow!!
> Carole
> xxoox


Same here Carole. Dana, get well soon!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad you're doing well. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

You are all amazing!. I can't thank you enough for all the prayer and calls and emails.

I had to do two days in the "Prison" in a rehab facility because I'm REALLY allergic to narcotics and they gave them to me for pain after surgery. Sends me into deep state of paranoia with hallucinations-not fun. So I sort of lost two days of physical therapy and couldn"go straight home.

I'm out and home with a total new knee, my third, and walking around, sort of with a walker. 

Some people will do anything to get to the Nationals!

See you all there!

Dana Kyle


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yikes! I'm sorry to read about the reaction to the narcotics. It is great to see your sense of humor is back, but more than anything, I'm glad to read a post directly from you, Dana! Speedy healing!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad you are on here Ya-Ya...we missed ya....now rest up so you will heal well and ready to go to Nationals!!!!! Cant wait to give you a big hug!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dana, sorry, I just caught up with this thread. Glad all is now going well:crutch:too bad about the narcotics, that is the only good part about surgery:hurt: Why 3 knees? :drama:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I had one replaced in 1991, and it wore out, so we replaced the replacement a week ago.
Nowadays knees are done differently and they last longer. 

This was another testament to the forum friends. It's really hard for my work friends, or other friends to believe the depth of feeling here. 

Megan and LoriF were my constant text buddies, till I split up into the other personalities (ha) and couldn't text anymore. 

I only went into the narcotics story thinking there would be a lot of others out there with the same problem.

I want to get on a soapbox a little here for a minute. Babyboomers beware. There are homes, rehabs and other various of that ilck by other names and they are dreadful and we are doing very little regulate the problem. It's one of those things that just looms out there and ignoring it wont make the problem go away.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dana,
I'm sorry I missed this whole thread!:sorry:

I'm so relieved to read through and find out your surgery went well and you are doing great!:clap2:

I'm going to send you an angel :angel: to watch over you as you continue to heal and feel better each day! God Bless you!:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hahahaha Yes we did lose you for a "little bit" but so glad you are back with us, and feeling better. I was shocked to hear how wonderful you sounded on the phone today!!! You are certainly a trooper and are to be admired for that!!! I am not sure if I would sound that great after what you just went through. 
I am so glad that you are finally home with your two Hav babies and relaxing at home!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay! Dana's back! :clap2:

Dana~ I hope you heal quickly and feel good enough to be w/us at Elayne's March 1st. Can't wait to see you! :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Yay! Dana's back! :clap2:
> :hug:


Welcome back! We've missed you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dana, haha, no you weren't hallucinating when I talked to you the eve of surgery. You really did sign all your world possessions over to me! I hate to say it but you are really hallucinating now! 
All kidding aside it was great talking to you tonight! Take care GF.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dana, glad to hear you are back! I hope you are completely recovered very soon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Dana, haha, no you weren't hallucinating when I talked to you the eve of surgery. *You really did sign all your world possessions over to me! * I hate to say it but you are really hallucinating now!
> All kidding aside it was great talking to you tonight! Take care GF.
> Carole
> xxoox


Oh yeah? You too, huh?? ound: :biggrin1:

Dana, so glad you're back home and doing well. I know how badly you want to feel good for the National. Great motivation!

If you do get to that play date Mar. 1st, make sure someone gets a picture of you!!! I need to see that smile again. 

I agree about the situation in some recovery and retirement homes. It's scary!


----------

